# Post pics of your dropped beetle please



## beetle18t (Feb 20, 2004)

I bought some eibach springs and they claim to have a 2in drop front and rear... it just doesnt seem low enough.... I just wanna compare my springs to other beetle springs you guys put on your cars. Please post a pic or just tell me what type of springs you have and what size rims and tires you guys have and how much of a drop you got from them...
I still have about and inch and a half from my tire to the fender... too much gap for me... and Ive had the springs just about a year now.


----------



## BrocksVortex (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (beetle18t)*

what size wheels/tires you usin?


----------



## beetle18t (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (BrocksVortex)*

225/45 17in


----------



## Braunschwagen (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (beetle18t)*

I have H&R Sport springs with Bilstein Sport shocks/struts. 18x8 wheels with 225/40/ZR18 Pirelli P7000 tires. The drop is 1.7" in front and 1.5" in the back. The ride is great, no complaints.





















_Modified by Braunschwagen at 7:05 PM 9-12-2004_


----------



## beetle18t (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (Braunschwagen)*

Hmm the drop looks about like mine but the springs claim to give a 2" drop front and back.... I think I got scammed... I think I should be lower than what I am. Even with 17's I have bigger tires 225/45... the same size as your 18's with your tires.


----------



## calilcl (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (beetle18t)*

i had neuspeed race springs with 245 35 17 on it and it was low as hell. when i first lowered it i thought it was way to high also but give it about a week or two and the springs will settle, also with stock shocks they will wear out quicker now that its lowered so it will drop even lower through time.eventually i swapped to bilstein sport shocks and h&r sport springs and the ride is much nicer, i was scrapeing all the time with the old set up! good luck!


----------



## calilcl (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (BrocksVortex)*

pottstown? i used to live in westchester and now my bro lives in eagle. huh thats funny!


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (beetle18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetle18t* »_Hmm the drop looks about like mine but the springs claim to give a 2" drop front and back.... I think I got scammed... I think I should be lower than what I am. Even with 17's I have bigger tires 225/45... the same size as your 18's with your tires.

eibach doesn't have 2" lowering springs that I know of. I believe they are advertised as a 1"-1.5" lowering spring.


----------



## BeetleAddiction (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (gt2437)*

<body>
I have Neuspeed Sport Springs 1.75" Drop with 18" Wheels.








</body>


----------



## fbomb (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (beetle18t)*









bilstiein with h&r spings 225 45 17 tires
dropped about 1.5 front 1 in the rear, car is a liitle lower since this pic


----------



## ShadowVr6 (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (fbomb)*

saw a nice beetle at http://www.werdblah.com/bug pix.htm with neuspeed racing springs and stock wheels


----------



## UndergroundVWparts (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (ShadowVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowVr6* »_saw a nice beetle at http://www.werdblah.com/bug pix.htm with neuspeed racing springs and stock wheels


Hey Brock you should delete the pics of you and the girl if you want everyone to belive you are also not (shadowVr6)


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (UndergroundVWparts)*

http://forums.newbeetle.org/at...75012


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (Billsbug)*


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (Billsbug)*

Lowered booty shot







:


----------



## 20-valve (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (beetle18t)*









well... 1 3/4" drop RPI GTI springs, yes they work.
the rear dropped a lot more than that. So far that the rear wheels tucks when you get in.


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (20-valve)*

H&R sport lowering springs with Koni shocks/struts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now im sporting H&R coilovers!
















-Paul


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (20-valve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20-valve* »_








well... 1 3/4" drop RPI GTI springs, yes they work.
the rear dropped a lot more than that. So far that the rear wheels tucks when you get in. 








Looks like the rear is tucking with out you gettin it... Is that how it sits or is there stuff in the trunk? just wondering because the frount looks higher... Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love those wheels on beetles... 




_Modified by Oleandertur13oS at 2:28 AM 9-16-2004_


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (Oleandertur13oS)*

heres mine
















H&R race springs off a jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the grass is tall but you can see the fender gap in the pic...... Coil-overs are the way to go if you want to go low.. I am goin to switch to Coil-overs soon












_Modified by Oleandertur13oS at 3:35 PM 9-16-2004_


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (Oleandertur13oS)*

an oldie but a goodie. kw variant 2's set at about 2" drop in this pic


----------



## SAMMICHES (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (gt2437)*

Lookn' good, Guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20-valve (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (Oleandertur13oS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oleandertur13oS* »_







Looks like the rear is tucking with out you gettin it... Is that how it sits or is there stuff in the trunk? just wondering because the frount looks higher... Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love those wheels on beetles... 


ha-ha that's how its sits normal the only thing in the back is a small 10" speaker box in the spare tire well.
thanks


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (20-valve)*









Vogtland Springs/KONI Yellows


----------



## vdirtyw (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (paultakeda)*

http://www.europrojektz.com/EP...e.htm 

H&R coilovers BaMb


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (vdirtyw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdirtyw* »_http://www.europrojektz.com/EP...e.htm 

H&R coilovers BaMb
























I LIKE I LIKE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

KW V1 INOX coils. Set at about 2+ inches all the way around.
18" wheels w/ 225/40 t1-s


----------



## vdubguru (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (BetterOffDead)*









neuspeed race springs, 2in all the way around


----------



## 1.8t performance (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (BetterOffDead)*

where di you get the body kit


----------



## VW2NV (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (1.8t performance)*

Here is my Vert with KW V1's 2 inch drop in the front and a 1 5/8 drop in the rear.


----------



## fujiabra (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (vdubguru)*

eibach springs....1 inch drop.....225/45-ZR17










































_Modified by fujiabra at 9:36 AM 9-20-2004_


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (fujiabra)*

The floor was dropped


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (brownhornet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhornet* »_The floor was dropped









NICE







I just watched the video that you posted a while back of that thing (rear wheel spin... check) have any more vids?


_Modified by Oleandertur13oS at 4:59 AM 9-20-2004_


----------



## redsox (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (Billsbug)*









OMG! What is the name of this wheel?? I want these for my GTI so bad.....If anyone in the DFW area has these and wants to trade for Monte's IM me!!


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Post pics of your dropped beetle please (Oleandertur13oS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oleandertur13oS* »_
NICE







I just watched the video that you posted a while back of that thing (rear wheel spin... check) have any more vids?

_Modified by Oleandertur13oS at 4:59 AM 9-20-2004_

No other videos. My brother is working on getting a video camera. It is his car.


----------



## ~Slippery~ (Oct 21, 2002)

BetterOffDead - Freaking HOT booty shot.









-----------------------------------
Anyhow.. i guess any opportunity to post/picture whore is a good one... Plus, i'm incredibly bored. lol
Neuspeed Sports 1.75'' on 235/23/19
(Keep in mind body kits make them appear to sit lower )
I don't have enough space to fit 1 finger between the top of the tire and the fender. My tire height is less than 1/4 inch higher than stock wheels would be. 





















_Modified by ~Slippery~ at 5:54 PM 9-22-2004_


----------

